# TPM chips cracked



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100208...uX2hlYWRsaW5lX2xpc3QEc2xrA3NlY3VyaXR5Y2hpcA--



> Tarnovsky figured out a way to break chips that carry a "Trusted Platform Module," or TPM, designation by essentially spying on them like a phone conversation. Such chips are billed as the industry's most secure and are estimated to be in as many as 100 million personal computers and servers,


.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

This was posted already- http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/900197-high-security-chip-cracked-researcher.html


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Additionally, it is a hardware crack that requires physical access, and an extremely high level of expertise to pull off.

-- Tom


----------

